# Futtermischungen!!!!



## FFFritz (19. Februar 2001)

Hy Leute,
was haltet ihr davon wenn jeder mal seine beste Futtermischung rein schreibt?!
Verattet sie ruhig wir sind ja unter uns! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich muss zugeben dass ich  immer nur die fertige benutze.Seit nicht faul beim tippen!
Danke und petri


----------



## masch1 (19. Februar 2001)

Hi FFFritzDein aufruf ist auch für mich interessant
------------------
Willst du eine Stunde Glücklich sein...Geh zu einer Frau
Willst du einen Tag Glücklich sein... betrink dich
Willst du immer Glücklich sein... geh Angeln_
-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## TinkaTinka (20. Februar 2001)

Na dann werde ich moregn mal meine geheimen Unterlagen mitbringen----Bis dann !!!!Gruß AchimPs.: Sollen wir den Beitrag hier lassen ????


----------



## masch1 (5. März 2001)

Hi Tinka Was ist jetzt mit deiner Futtermischung!
möchte diese woche Rotaugen und Rotfedern vieleicht auch einen Karpfen auf die Schuppen legen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mir fehlt nur noch ein neues Futter rezept
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Willst du eine Stunde Glücklich sein...Geh zu einer Frau
Willst du einen Tag Glücklich sein... betrink dich
Willst du immer Glücklich sein... geh Angeln_
-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## TinkaTinka (6. März 2001)

Hallo Masch !!!
Meine Rezepte stehen seit der kurzzeitigen Schließung dieses Beitrages im Forum Stippfischen.Gruß Achim


----------



## Rotauge (6. März 2001)

So so, Tinka Tinka,machst Werbung fürs Forum Stippfischen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber da passen ja auch Futtermischungen hin.
Aber wie man sieht, tragen noch viele Angler
ihre Futtermischungen als ihr großes Geheimnis mit sich rum. Also zögert nicht, sondern schreibt sie hier rein. 
Denn meine Grundmischung, die unter Feederfutter zu finden, werde ich nicht mehr großartig ändern. Evtl. kommen der ein oder andere Tip noch hinzu.

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## Franky (6. März 2001)

Na, ich weiß nicht, ob das Futter immer ausschlaggebend ist...
Ich hab schon Feeder-Sessions erlebt, da habe ich ohne Vorfüttern von Minute 1 bis Stunde 4 gefangen bis der Arzt kommt.
Dann ein anderes mal mit gleichem Futter tote Hose!
Es ist wohl eher wichtig zu wissen, wo der Fisch steht, und nicht, was kommt in mein Futter rein! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Daher mache ich auch kein großes Geheimnis um mein Futter und die Zusätze, die ich vermische. Steht alles bei der Feederei...
Sicher kann man durch falsches Futter die Fische vergraulen, z.B. helles Futter auf dunklem Boden oder andersherum. Aber auch hier gilt: der Effekt kann auch genau andersrum sein...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## TinkaTinka (7. März 2001)

Hai Rotauge !
Ich dachte hier wäre nur kommerzielle Werbung verboten ;-)), tatsächlich wars Faulheit, bis bald.
Achim


----------



## Jochen (8. März 2001)

Hallo Leute!
Ich verwende ausschlieslich Mossella u V.d Ende Produckte. Waffel-Zwieback-Kuchen-Canal Brassen-Vd-Ende Silber u. etwas Explosiv dieses alles natürlich im richtigen Mischungsverhältnis. Wichtig dabei ist das Futter nachher gründlich sieben.


----------



## masch1 (8. März 2001)

hi Jochen 
Warum sieben? Ich matsch die Pampe immer nur zusammen 

------------------
Willst du eine Stunde Glücklich sein...Geh zu einer Frau
Willst du einen Tag Glücklich sein... betrink dich
Willst du immer Glücklich sein... geh Angeln_
-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## TinkaTinka (9. März 2001)

Hai Masch !Den Fehler mit dem Zusammenpampen machen glaube ich viele. Wenn das Futter nicht richtig aufgeht, oder aus dem Korb kommt kann der Duft sich nicht so gut verbreiten und wenn alles voller Knubbel liegt fressen die Fische sich satt.
Das Futter sieben, weil viel  Sch...... im Fertigfutter ist, der schwimmt und zieht als kleine Partikel mit der Strömung weg, oder treibt auf und dann sind die Fische nicht mehr am Futterplatz. Das Futter mache ich so an : Vorfeuchten ( es klebt nicht zusammen nur unter starkem Druck ), durchziehen lassen, nachfeuchten es (hält unter leichtem Druck ). Wenn man am Wasser einen Futterballen ins Wasser wirft, kann man schön beobachten, wie er ( ob er ) auseinanderfällt und wie sich Kleinteile verhalten, zB kurz auftreiben und wieder absinken etc.
Zum Anmachen ein großes Gefäß (Nicht die Badewanne, das gibt Mecker-zumindest bei mir )  nehmen und immer nur wenig Wasser beifügen.
Gruß Achim


----------



## JohannesG (9. März 2001)

Hallo Masch,ich hab immer nur kleinere Futtermengen (bis ca. 3 Liter trocken) und benutze deswegen auch kein Sieb. Bei so geringen Mengen schaffe ich es noch von Hand recht gleichmäßig durchzufeuchten. Das Durchfeuchten solltest Du aber so machen, wie es Achim geschildert hat.Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## masch1 (9. März 2001)

Hallo Tinka, hallo JohannesDanke für den Tip.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Werd´s gleich Morgen ausprobieren.


------------------
Willst du eine Stunde Glücklich sein...Geh zu einer Frau
Willst du einen Tag Glücklich sein... betrink dich
Willst du immer Glücklich sein... geh Angeln_
-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## TinkaTinka (13. März 2001)

Hallo Masch !!!!
Wie wars denn, jetzt erzähl doch mal !!!!
Gruß Achim


----------



## masch1 (13. März 2001)

Hi TinkaWollte gerade meine Angelsachen zusammenpacken da erinnerte meine bessere Hälfte mich daran daß noch jede menge Holz zu spalten währe da es so Tolles Wetter ist und ich sonst im Regen und überhaupt..........*grrrumel*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ja Liebling *grummel* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mach ich doch gerne *grummel* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




äh währe auch tolles Angelwetter und die Fische..... ok ich geh Holzspalten.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja garnicht Angeln


----------



## TinkaTinka (14. März 2001)

Armer Masch !!!!!!
Dann schrieb doch einfach, wenn Du mal zum Fischen warst.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Helmet (14. März 2001)

Hoi Leute!Ich verrate Euch mal eine 08/15 Mischung von mir:1 Kg Fertigfutter, ca. 250 Gr Semmelbrösel, 1 gedeckter Eßlöffel Lockpulver, diese Mischung is Erweiterbar!Ciao Ciao HelmiPS.: Damit gehts auf Karpfen als Direktfutter und ansonsten dients als Lockfutter!

------------------
!!! Köhlerhunter 2000 !!!


----------



## TinkaTinka (14. März 2001)

Hai Helmet !Welches Fertigfutter und welchen Lockstoff nimmst Du denn ???????
Gruß Achim


----------



## Rotauge (14. März 2001)

Hi Tinka Tinka,du bist ja richtig hartnäckig.
Gruß Rotauge


----------



## TinkaTinka (14. März 2001)

Natürlich !!!!!
Ich pack hier 75 % meiner Tricks aus der Kiste, da will ich selber auch was lernen.
Wann wirds denn warm genug für uns ????
In Sevelen ist nen Gewässer mit gutem Besatz, da gibt es Tageskarten, war zwr selber seit Jahren schon nicht mehr da, aber nen Versuch wärs glaube ich wert.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Helmet (14. März 2001)

Hi Achim!Meistens von TopSecret die Match-Mischung, aber es geht auch mit Anderen. Lockstoff nehm ich immer Süßen! Karpfen stehn sichs drauf und die Kleinfische sowieso!!!Noch ein guter Zusatz ist das Aufzuchtsmittel für die Fische. Bei uns in Österreich sagt man "Taga" dazu, sind so kleine Würzchen in verschiedenen Körnungen. Da is alles drinn.Ciao Helmi ;o)

------------------
!!! Köhlerhunter 2000 !!!


----------



## TinkaTinka (14. März 2001)

Ahhhhhhh !!
Topsecret nehm ich auch oft, nur die Fertigmischungen hab ich  noch nicht getestet, die Aufzuchtmittel heißen bei uns wohl landläufig "Forelli".
Gruß Achim


----------



## Helmet (14. März 2001)

Hoi Achim!Jop heißn auch Forelli! Wahrscheinlich machst du dir aus vielerlei Bestandteilen so ne Art Fertigfutter! Gehst du da immer streng nach Zusatzgewicht, oder spielt das eher keine Rolle?Ciao Helmi ;o)

------------------
!!! Köhlerhunter 2000 !!!


----------



## TinkaTinka (15. März 2001)

Hallo Helmet !!
Ich benutze zum Abmessen ein Litermaß, das geht schneller und einfacher als wiegen.
Die Angaben in meinen Rezepten halte ich ziehmlich genau ein, meißt mische ich mir größere Mengen und verpacke sie luftdicht in Beutel, das ist dann mein Fertigfutter zu dem ich dann evtl beim Anmachen oder am Wasser noch Flüssiglockstoff zufüge.
Gruß Achim


----------



## balu (26. März 2001)

Wie man unter der Überschrift "Futtermischungen" soviel ohne Aussagekraft schreiben kann ist mir ein echtes Rätsel. Falls es jemanden interessiert: Die Konsistenz ist wesentlich wichtiger, als Geruch oder Geschmack! Das Sieben ist wesentlich wichtiger, als die meisten glauben. Vielleicht schaut ihr mal die Tips von Profis an (Seasons oder WM-Filme), da gibt&acute;s keinen der nicht siebt. Futtertipps: Im Winter herzhaft und weniger füttern, im Frühjahr und Sommer ruhig etwas süßer und etwas mehr. Schreckt die Fische nicht mit untergrundverschiedenen Farben ab. Brassen mögens gelb, im Gegensatz zu Rotaugen, die sich bei derartigen Farben vor Raubfischen fürchten dürften. Ihnen fehlt dann die Tarnung über Grund und sie verschmähen das Futter (was hochrückigen Brassen schei..egal zu sein scheint). Bin mal gespannt, was ich hier noch so alles zu lesen bekomme... Die asiatische Küche scheint ja auf dem Vormarsch zu sein. Probieren geht über studieren. Petri Heil  Balu


----------



## TinkaTinka (27. März 2001)

Hallo Balu !
Du hast im wesentlichen das zusammengefaßt, was in den verschiedenen Foren wichtiges über Futter geschrieben wird.
Wenig aussagefähiges ??????? hmmmmmmmmmmm
Der Wissensstand am Board ist sehr unterschiedlich, ich denke es versucht hier jeder zu helfen und wenn Du verschiedene Beiträge gelesen hast wirst Du gemerkt haben, daß auch Lappalien helfen können, wenn hier nur noch die gehobene Mathematik weitergegeben würde, würde ich nicht mehr posten, denn auf der Ebene kann ich mich in "meinem" Laden austauschen. Ich seh das hier auch als "Nachhilfe" für gleichgesinnte.
Gruß Achim
Ps Wolltest Du nicht evtl mit Rotauge und mir Stippen ? Wir haben uns fürs Stillwasser am 7. April verabredet, näheres kannst Du per Mail erfahren, wenn Du Interesse hast.


----------



## balu (29. März 2001)

Hi Tinka!
Ich wollte keinem zu nahe treten, aber ich hatte so den Eindruck, dass hier irgendwie keiner so richtig was preisgeben will. Vielleicht gibt&acute;s ja auch garnichts preiszugeben. Zu dem Termin: Bin ab 6.4. leider im Urlaub (Brasilien). Vielleicht kann ich danach was im international Forum posten. Zumindest habe ich meine Verwandten um 1-2 Angeltage da untern gebeten. Dir und Rotauge viel Spaß beim stippen. Wir können das bestimmt nachholen. Gruß und guten Fang Balu


----------



## TinkaTinka (29. März 2001)

Hallo Balu !
 Ich glaube nicht,daß Du jemandem zu nahe getreten bist, ich glaub auch, daß die Tips nicht alles komplett sind, oder verschlüsselt kommen und nicht verstanden werden ( sieh Dir mal den Kommentar in Stippfischen ( Würmerentleeren ) an, dann weißt Du vielleicht, was ich meine. Alles in Allem sind schon viele gute Tips gekommen ( auch für mich ), manchmal vergisst man was, dann helfen einem die einfachsten Antworten wieder auf die Sprünge.
Schade, daß Du nicht kannst ( Termin 7.4. )
Gruß Achim


----------



## balu (30. März 2001)

Hi Achim! Find ich auch schade, aber der 16./17. Juni ist fest vorgemerkt (siehe Termine). Und jetzt les ich mal "Würmerentleeren" (mal schaun, was da so steht ;-)). Viel Spaß am 7.4. und guten Fang  Balu


----------



## TommyD (31. März 2001)

Hi
Ich hab noch ein Futterrezept das vorrallem für Barben gut ist
Zutaten :
Geribenen Käse, Semmelbrösel, Maismehl50% Geribenen käse
40% Semmelbrösel
10% Maismehl Anfeuchten Und gut Durchkneten das gibt einen sehr Zähen Teig der auch bei Strömung noch am Haken bleibt.Gruß:     TommyD


----------



## Steff (9. April 2001)

Hi Leute,
Hier eine Anfütterungsmischung:
Paniermehl
Hanf
Milchpulver
Vanille-aroma
Bestens bewährt.
Steff


----------



## Steff (9. April 2001)

Hi,
Ich bins nochmal.
Hab die wichtigste Zutat vergessen!!!
Und das ist: Sand
Viel Spass mit dem Teig
Steff   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Steff am 09-04-2001 um 11:11.]


----------



## steffen (10. April 2001)

Hi,Ich würde lieber kleinen Kies nehmen, damit hast du dann nochmehr Erfolg!!!Steffen


----------

